# hi from cheshire



## red_ade (May 5, 2009)

Hi guys, just thought I would say hello.

I am now the proud owner of a sprint Blue TTS Roadster. Afrer a few days I think its great, very quick and has a fantastic boot!

Just need teh hot summer they keep talking about!

ade


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

red_ade said:


> Hi guys, just thought I would say hello.
> 
> I am now the proud owner of a sprint Blue TTS Roadster. Afrer a few days I think its great, very quick and has a fantastic boot!
> 
> ...


Welcome "red-ade" had my TT Roadster for 2 years now not as quick as your TTS but still great to drive here's hoping for a long hot summer


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now add to the fun join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum...

Nice to have another Cheshire person 

Look in the events section, there is a nice meal and a chance to say hello next week if you are free.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## fryersTT225 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi,

where are you as i live in middlewich.

What meets are coming up locally?


----------

